# Die seit der Antike...



## Piluka Tuluka

Hola chicos, estoy poco a poco traduciendo un libro en alemán y he encontrado una frase cuya estructura no entiendo:
"Die seit der Antike überlieferten und über Jahrhunderte von einer kunstbefliessenen Weltgemeinschaft gepflegten Traditionen und die Vorstellung eines immerwährenden Arkadiens, die durch Reisende bis weit ins 19."
Puedo intuir que el "die" está conectando algo? Pero no termino de entender cómo se relacionan las frases entre sí, a qué hacen referencia, cuál es el objeto principal...En caso de que sea un tipo de coordinación de oraciones especial del idioma, agradecería más información sobre ello.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Alemanita

En primer lugar, la frase continúa después del '19.', supongo que con la palabra 'Jahrhundert' y un verbo en participio, y muchas cosas más
... Así como está , no se entiende un corno.

Die Traditionen wurden seit der Antike überliefert und von einer kunstbeflissenen Weltgemeinschaft gepflegt. (Das geschah über Jahrhunderte)
Es gab die Vorstellung eines immerwährenden Arkadiens.
Diese Vorstellung wurde durch Reisende bis in das 19. Jahrhundert --- (aquí vuela mi fantasía: überliefert, tradiert, weitergegeben, bestätigt ...?<)

Die Traditionen und die Vorstellung - hacen algo que aparece algunos renglones más abajo en tu texto.
Por favor, CONTEXTO.
Un saludo,


----------



## Piluka Tuluka

Hola,

sí...tonta de mí, pensé que ese punto separaba frases. Entero sería " Die seit der Antike überlieferten und über Jahrhunderte von einer kunstbefliessenen Weltgemeinschaft gepflegten Traditionen und die Vorstellung eines immerwährenden Arkadiens, die durch Reisende bis weit ins 19. Jahrhundert aufrechterhalten wurde, haben sich im Land selbst schon seit Langem abgenutzt."
Aún así, es tan larga que no entiendo dónde están los sujetos, los complementos, cómo se relaciona...

Muchas gracias


----------



## Alemanita

Die Traditionen haben sich abgenutzt.
Welche? Die Traditionen
- die seit der Antike überliefert wurden.
- die jahrhundertelang gepflegt wurden.
-- Von wem wurden sie gepflegt? 
---Von einer kunstbeflissenen Weltgemeinschaft.

Die Vorstellung eines immerwährenden Arkadiens hat sich abgenutzt.
Diese Vorstellung wurde bis ins 19. Jahrhundert aufrechterhalten.
Von wem?
- Von Reisenden.

Wo haben sich die Traditionen und Vorstellungen abgenutzt?
- Im Land selbst.
Seit wann haben sie sich abgenutzt?
- Schon seit Langem.


----------



## Piluka Tuluka

Alemanita said:


> Die Traditionen haben sich abgenutzt.
> Welche? Die Traditionen
> - die seit der Antike überliefert wurden.
> - die jahrhundertelang gepflegt wurden.
> -- Von wem wurden sie gepflegt?
> ---Von einer kunstbeflissenen Weltgemeinschaft.
> 
> Die Vorstellung eines immerwährenden Arkadiens hat sich abgenutzt.
> Diese Vorstellung wurde bis ins 19. Jahrhundert aufrechterhalten.
> Von wem?
> - Von Reisenden.
> 
> Wo haben sich die Traditionen und Vorstellungen abgenutzt?
> - Im Land selbst.
> Seit wann haben sie sich abgenutzt?
> - Schon seit Langem.



Gracias, ahora sí entiendo la estructura de las oraciones.


----------



## Alemanita

De nada, ha sido un placer. Suerte con la traducción.


----------

